# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  40 yo male. been on andro gel for 2 years need advice additional HRT

## djsingsing

I would say I am in pretty fair shape, 6'2" 240lb 27%BF  :Frown: . I went to my dr about 2 years ago, low sex drive and lack of energy. I worked out hard but no results. He tested my total tst at 195. He prescribed andro, 5 pumps a day..I think that is 6.25mg gel and that has helped out considerably. Down from a high in the 270's a couple of years back. I have gotten to where I can gauge my tst levels and have been consistently keeping it around the 500 range, I got it up to 1300 at one time and doctor threatened to pull me completely off of it. I asked about testing GH and possibly adding HGH to the test, he looked at me funny and said, you are over 40 you dont produce nor need high HGH levels. I am on a great weight training and cardio program now and have my diet right. I am just totally stuck for about 3 months now right on the 235-240 mark. I need to be at 210-215 ideally. So I feel like I am close to my goal, just cannot push it over the line GRRR.. I live in the Dallas FW metro and there is an organization called the southwest age intervention institute I am planning on checking out. I think the cenegenics(sp) dr broke off and is operating it.

I guess my question is this: anyone in this forum have any experience with any HRT outfits in the DFW area? If so, advice would be appreciated. What questions should I ask them?
Also, should I ditch the andro gel for a bit and go to round of injections?
Finally, would it be easier just to ditch any ideas of going to a professional HRT doctor and go it on my own with the help of folks here?

Thanks for having the over 40 section...the idea for me is not to compete or try and get really big, the idea is for me to get strong lean and physically be in a place where I can keep up with my extremely active teenage son and daughter  :Wink: .

----------


## Noles12

Im guessing that weight has a 2 in the start and not a 1?

----------


## djsingsing

Yep Noles12, sorry fixed  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

i think a bit more test and hgh is your ticket to ride.....interview that place you mention..

pick a clinic...no need to do the other thing u mentioned

----------


## djsingsing

Thanks, at what level would you all recommend I keep my total tst?

----------


## zaggahamma

usually keeping it in range but towards the top yields the best results with least sides...between 700-1200 ng/dl...

you'll need to monitor estro(e2) as well and other compounds like hcg , preg, dhea will likely be recommended from the clinics as do I...

check out the hrt forum it has a lot more looks than the over 40 forum actually

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome!

And agree with JPKman. Read some of the threads in the HRT forum too. You will find lots of info there.

----------

